# Roamios without problems?



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I've been waiting a little before purchasing a Roamio Plus to see what others think of it. Of course due to the nature of forums such as this, most of the posts revolve around problems. I'm curious to know how many early adopters have Roamios that are trouble-free. I'm on the Cablevision system and as I understand it my area has cards that support 6 tuners, so that should be an issue. I already have two S3's and a Premier, so I'm certainly familiar with the product.

Are there a fair number of folks with Roamios running without any issues? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I am one who has been extremely annoyed by the C133 issues and with the poor response to them by the telephone support staff. Tivo really needs to get their act together on that front. 

However, I have to say that with the EXCEPTION of that particular issue, my Roamio basic has been 100% trouble free and I am very satisfied with it. It is small, inexpensive and very easy to upgrade to a larger hard drive. 

I have had the S2, S3 and now the S5 and the Roamio is hands down the best of the lot.... assuming that Tivo successfully addresses the C133 issues and functionality with no or partial internet, that is. 

Paul


----------



## Jasper (Sep 4, 2001)

I bought the Roamio Pro a week after launch. Zero problems on FIOS in Northern VA.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The C133 issue impacted premieres as well, so that really adds little to the OP's question.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> The C133 issue impacted premieres as well, so that really adds little to the OP's question.


It's fine - I'm getting exactly what I'm looking for, thank you.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The relatively minor issues I was having with the Roamio were resolved within the first couple of software updates (related to Verizon Fios cablecards). I'm enjoying it a lot without problems.


----------



## tds4182 (Dec 16, 2003)

I've been running a Roamio Plus for about 3 months now. It took 4 cable cards from Suddenlink before we finally got one that would authorize all 6 tuners but, other than that, no problems.:up:


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the feedback so far


----------



## comedian999 (Dec 5, 2013)

On my second week with Roamio Pro on Comcast. Other than the C133 errors on two occassions (The night I installed it was the night of the extended outage - great timing!), I've had no problem. All six tuners working, I took the lastest software update automatically and with no trouble. I haven't watched a ton of Netflix yet, but no unexpected reboots so far.

That said: I have no iOs devices, so I can't address any potential streaming problems anyone might be having.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Launch day Roamio Pro, on cablevision.
After the Cisco firmware was resolved, I haven't had any issues at all.
If u are in the Raritan valley system, buy it.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

I have to say, the roamio has been pretty good so far. I am having problems with my mini's attached to it, but the roamio itself, working great. The service issues (c133) were frustrating, but seem to be under control over the last few days.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have been up and running since the end of September on my Roamio Pro. i have not had many "issues", in fact, no issues with the hardware of the Roamio. i have had some pixelation (recorded shows) and tuning adapter (V53 channel not available) issues but, there is no way of knowing who to blame for those issues. i have had "issues" with the iPad app, but even the app seems to have gotten better with updates. tuning adapter issues have definitely gotten better with the 20.3.8 update.  

most of us, that know we are early adapters, expect some glitches. my glitches have been fewer than some on here. i am pleased with Roamio and would recommend it others. i also have a Premeir XL4 and i like the Roamio's UI speed way more than the XL4.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a Tico Roamio plus. Here are my grades Recording & ease of use -A Downloading shows - C ,just too slow User interface - A Streaming capability - F if your looking for this feature buy a slingbox or something similar


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

I've had two Plus boxes running for a couple of months now...no problems....quite happy.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

have had a plus upgraded to 3 TB drive for a few weeks now on comcast.

No issues. ONly the one time the system had downtime a week or so ago. Other then that been running perfect.

But i also never had issues with my Series 4's while everyone else did.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

I have two basic Roamio and they are nearly flawless, it is the fastest, most pleasant to use DVR I've ever seen. Mine are OTA, so there is no potential for CableCards or tuning adapters to make them less reliable.


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

A few weeks with a roamio plus and a mini. No problems, on Comcast, works as I expected.


----------



## cosmicvoid (Oct 13, 2013)

I have the Roamio basic on OTA. In two months, I've had two issues that I can remember.

1. If a download is aborted, the blue light stays on, and further downloads are prevented. Fixed by rebooting, or maybe software update, or both, not sure.
2. Video frozen. Can select menus, and change channels. Audio follows channel changes, but video doesn't, as though the video processor is frozen. Fixed by rebooting.

I have some dislikes of the way the software works, but the hardware seems to be OK, ... so far.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Roamio Pro and I've had zero issues, 
That includes no issues streaming or with my Mini


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks again folks. Glad to hear all the good reports!!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I got a launch Roamio Pro and it worked fine for a week or two on FiOS. But then one morning it was stuck on the powering up screen. I tried rebooting it multiple times, even with no connections, and had the same results. When I took it back to BestBuy and they plugged it in, it booted up. I still exchanged it and the replacement Roamio Pro has been working fine without issues for three months.

I also got a Roamio Basic, directly from TiVo, around six weeks ago and that has been working great with OTA.


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

No issues here. Best TiVo I've had since my series 1.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd like to add I love my Roamio/Mini duo. I love the speed and modernized functionality. Haven't had any problems with it yet.


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

My Roamio Plus has been working very well from day 1. (C133 errors aside)


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Other than the occasional server-side C133 recently, my Roamio has been pretty much flawless, but I doubt I'd be able to say that if I hadn't first waited for Comcast to roll out the new cablecard firmware. My Premiere was horrible till the new firmware showed up.


----------



## moon_tower (Feb 2, 2008)

I have had a Roamio Plus for a few months now. No issues. I expected problems pairing a new card from Comcast, but that was no issue either.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Okay, I'm convinced. Just ordered one - thanks again everyone.


----------

